# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  "Gentong shower" untuk kolam taman

## Markoi

Untuk kolam kecil, gentong hiasan dapat difungsikan sebagai shower. Gentong diisi media dan pada mulutnya dipasang tutup berlubang-lubang untuk mendistribusikan air.  Hasil tidak seefektif baki bersusun.

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amir_hzh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

